# Safeguard new picture requirements for snow



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen these new requirements? What a joke. This company is unbelievable what they want for $25


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

jason2717 said:


> Has anyone seen these new requirements? What a joke. This company is unbelievable what they want for $25


 we need a good laugh please show us the requirements:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

Well..if its about mowing, they want us to use "vendorweb" and not "photo direct" now..Vendorweb you have to fill out a pretty involved inspection on each one...dont know about that crap for 25.oo


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I honestly don't remember which company it was back in 2009 that started requiring a damage report be filled out for EVERY single trip to a property...but that is when I knew things were rolling downhill towards the septic tank rapidly. It seems to be the norm for ALL of them now from what I hear. Why would anyone agree to this? Not just the front end time of going over the property with a fine tooth comb, but the back end time of filling the damn thing out online and doing the updates through whatever system XYZ company uses. These are things that should NEVER be free...but I digress there's always someone behind the next guy that will do it with eyes on that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Good ole SG!....:whistling2:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Never worked with the safe guard Bums


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

What are the requirements?!?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> What are the requirements?!?


 you must shovel 1 path 12" wide on the left side of the sidewalk the entire length of frontage, 1 path 12" wide on the right side of sidewalk to the front door, 1 path not over 12" wide on the right and left side of the driveway. Take before and during pictures during the process. 1 shovel pic in the snow, 1 pic of the snow on the shovel halfway during the "toss" of the snow and the last pic with the snow OFF the shovel. This MUST be done every 4.5 feet along the path. Since you use a digital camera pictures are free and this won't take any longer to complete. Take measurements of the depth of this snow every 4.5 feet to verify equal distribution of said snow. 

Once the paths have been made and your pictures sufficiently show the depth and direction of snow removal then the remaining snow can be removed. Preferably from left to right but if this is not able to be done then please complete right to left but turn your camera upside down.

Once completed please submit before proceeding to next property.

We appreciate your patience and again "Thank you for working with the nations BEST property preservation organization".


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

What a joke. The biggest is the last line. :lol:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::drink:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> you must shovel 1 path 12" wide on the left side of the sidewalk the entire length of frontage, 1 path 12" wide on the right side of sidewalk to the front door, 1 path not over 12" wide on the right and left side of the driveway. Take before and during pictures during the process. 1 shovel pic in the snow, 1 pic of the snow on the shovel halfway during the "toss" of the snow and the last pic with the snow OFF the shovel. This MUST be done every 4.5 feet along the path. Since you use a digital camera pictures are free and this won't take any longer to complete. Take measurements of the depth of this snow every 4.5 feet to verify equal distribution of said snow.
> 
> Once the paths have been made and your pictures sufficiently show the depth and direction of snow removal then the remaining snow can be removed. Preferably from left to right but if this is not able to be done then please complete right to left but turn your camera upside down.
> 
> ...


Any one that is doing this for these yahoos should be drawn and quartered along with the arsewipe that came up with these ridiculous requirements. So glad I never worked for them I would have driven to their office on a day like today (17 below) grabbed the coordinater or idiot that came up with this and thrown them in my truck and tell them to show me exactly how to do all this for 25 bucks. This company needs to go. I can't believe they are still in business and actually have people that will do this! There are not enough vulgar words to adequately describe this company.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

yeah..........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's see, time for morning equipment check.

Truck-check.
Plow-check
Snowblower-check
Salt dispenser & deicer-check
Chains and tow straps-Check
Dash cam & backup cam-check
Shovel.....shovel?-Nope, no shovel.

Shut it down and send everyone home. I hate it when I'm not prepared to do a day's work.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, When I plow for a bank its before and after..Pic of front and address..That's all... ANYONE doing this kind of picture taking just to shovel a sidewalk or drive is a complete fool! You can put a simple add in the paper in the fall and get a dozen residential accounts and get paid more with NO pictures... I am totally amazed how this company can come up with something like this, safeguard contractors are a breed of there own..Wow, just wow!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I honestly don't remember which company it was back in 2009 that started requiring a damage report be filled out for EVERY single trip to a property...but that is when I knew things were rolling downhill towards the septic tank rapidly. It seems to be the norm for ALL of them now from what I hear. Why would anyone agree to this? Not just the front end time of going over the property with a fine tooth comb, but the back end time of filling the damn thing out online and doing the updates through whatever system XYZ company uses. These are things that should NEVER be free...but I digress there's always someone behind the next guy that will do it with eyes on that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.





It was the mental midgets at AIM that started it for me. 

When I protested they said to suck it up because I would be getting bid approvals for work needed.
When I asked them when the paying work was going to start they got sore at me.

When I stopped doing the detailed photo package each trip they started to fine me. 

I stopped working for them. Then they found a clown in a van to "mow" the properties for them.

I quit caring.








Your results may vary


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

REO grass is just as bad not working for them this year they have lost there mines !!!!!


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> you must shovel 1 path 12" wide on the left side of the sidewalk the entire length of frontage, 1 path 12" wide on the right side of sidewalk to the front door, 1 path not over 12" wide on the right and left side of the driveway. Take before and during pictures during the process. 1 shovel pic in the snow, 1 pic of the snow on the shovel halfway during the "toss" of the snow and the last pic with the snow OFF the shovel. This MUST be done every 4.5 feet along the path. Since you use a digital camera pictures are free and this won't take any longer to complete. Take measurements of the depth of this snow every 4.5 feet to verify equal distribution of said snow.
> 
> Once the paths have been made and your pictures sufficiently show the depth and direction of snow removal then the remaining snow can be removed. Preferably from left to right but if this is not able to be done then please complete right to left but turn your camera upside down.
> 
> ...


This IS a joke, yes? :lol:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Motovated Pro said:


> REO grass is just as bad not working for them this year they have lost there mines !!!!!


We stopped that nonsense past summer


----------

